# Best Comprehensive Book(s) on GSD Psychology, Behavior, Training, Nutrition, etc. ?



## charlie12125 (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking for an end-all book on GSD's. Want to read about history, psychology, training, nutrition, etc.

Please make a few suggestions (or THE ultimate informational literature) on these topics. (Hopefully all included in a single comprehensive volume.)

There are a lot of books titled things like "German Shepherd Dogs" and some seem a bit skimpy. I'm looking for the most thorough book I can find.

Thanks so much!

-Andy


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm far from an expert. However one thing I have done is buy and read a lot of books related to shepherds and dog training in general. So even though I have a lot to learn about training, I've read a lot.

Each book I've read had part of the information you are asking to receive. Most shepherd specific books haven't been very good for training or canine psychology and vice-versa. If you are looking to get just one book is there one area that is the most important for you? Does it have to be only one book?


----------



## charlie12125 (Feb 22, 2012)

Missourigsds said:


> Most shepherd specific books haven't been very good for training or canine psychology and vice-versa. If you are looking to get just one book is there one area that is the most important for you? Does it have to be only one book?


Thanks for the reply!

I understand, of course, that there will be many books to read (and I intend to read them all :] ), so to answer your question, no, I'm not looking for only one book. I was simply looking for the best place to start, perhaps including excepts on each of the topics I mentioned, and a list of further readings. I was asking here since, like you stated, most shepherd specific books don't have a lot of usable info. They seem to be abridged, covering many topics in brief. Which is fine. I would ideally want a book like the 120 page things you can find at book stores, but an "unabridged" version (a GSD Bible, if you will). If anyone has a favourite book on GSD's, please recommend it to me!

Like I said, I'm looking for a first book (of many) in order to get my paws wet. 

Thanks again!

P.S. Your ****** looks very happy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It's not GSD specific but it's an excellant book if you're interested in canine body language.
Canine Body Language, Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog by Brenda Aloff








http://www.amazon.com/Canine-Body-Language-Photographic-Interpreting/dp/1929242352/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330060630&sr=8-1


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are some recommendations based on books that I have read. I can give some more details if you think any would be helpful.

German Shepherd books- both give an overview of the shepherd along with history and some shepherd specific traits. 







http://www.amazon.com/German-Shepherd-Smart-Owners-Guide/dp/1593787464/ref=sr_1_15?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330100000&sr=1-15


This one is a little more dated but gives a very thorough history of the shepherd. 







Amazon.com: The German Shepherd Today (9780876051542): Winifred Gibson Strickland, James A. Moses: Books


I've ready a couple of Stanley Coren books and really enjoyed each. This one gives a great overview of canine body language and psychology 







Amazon.com: How To Speak Dog: Mastering the Art of Dog-Human Communication (9780743202978): Stanley Coren: Books


This is also a good but shorter read on canine body language 







Amazon.com: On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals (9781929242368): Turid Rugaas: Books


This next book is a very thorough overview of clicker training and how to apply it to obedience for competition and non-competition. It also does a great job of covering operant conditioning 







Amazon.com: Clicker Training for Obedience: Shaping Top Performance-Positively (9780962401787): Morgan Spector: Books


This book is a fantastic agility guide if you are looking to do agility. 







Amazon.com: Agility Right from the Start: The ultimate training guide to America's fastest-growing dog sport (9781890948412): Eva Bertilsson, Emelie Johnson Vegh: Books


Nutrition is tricky dependent on what you want to do. Are you looking to feed kibble, raw, or both? Once again my experience is limited by my shepherd's digestive system is finicky. From what I've read that is pretty common among GSDs. The German Shepherd books above have a little nutritional information but for RAW there are some other books out there than can provide a lot of additional information.


----------



## charlie12125 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies, especially your list of favourites.  I have added a few from your list to mine (now reaching close to $400 worth of books in my Amazon.com shopping cart).  I have found an incredible guide to canine psychology, though in three volumes costs $275 and is probably on the book list for high level college courses somewhere. Very intrigued to read them, and it will probably take a month with psychology dictionary on hand at all times!

Please, if you can suggest some nutrition books that may be of interest to me, I plan on feeding a strictly raw diet, no kibble. Though if I change my mind, I already know what kibble I will be feeding him.

Thanks again, you have both been great! Love the whites!

-Andy


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

charlie12125 said:


> Thank you both for your replies, especially your list of favourites.  I have added a few from your list to mine (now reaching close to $400 worth of books in my Amazon.com shopping cart).  I have found an incredible guide to canine psychology, though in three volumes costs $275 and is probably on the book list for high level college courses somewhere. Very intrigued to read them, and it will probably take a month with psychology dictionary on hand at all times!


You don't even want to know the amount my book wishlist is, just in dog books. Once you add the others, we're talking 10K+. Yes, I'm insane. Hee. Here are a few that I really really want or love (not really GSD specific):
How Dogs Think by Stanley Coren
Dog Language: An Encyclopedia of Canine Behavior by Roger Abrantes
The Dog Who Loved Too Much: Tales, Treatments, and the Psychology of Dogs by Nicholas Dodman
Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know by Alexandra Horowitz
The Rosetta Bone: The Key to Communication Between Humans and Canines by Cheryl S. Smith



> Please, if you can suggest some nutrition books that may be of interest to me, I plan on feeding a strictly raw diet, no kibble. Though if I change my mind, I already know what kibble I will be feeding him.
> 
> Thanks again, you have both been great! Love the whites!
> 
> -Andy


Oh my, there are lots of those too. Here are just a few:
Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats by Kymythy R. Schultze
Give Your Dog a Bone by Dr. Ian Billinghurst 
Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats by Richard H. Pitcairn D.V. M
Foods Pets Die For by Ann Martin
The Encyclopedia of Natural Pet Care by CJ Puotinen
Switching to Raw by Susan Johnson
Raw Meaty Bones by Dr. Tom Lonsdale

Those should at least give you a pretty good bunch of reading!


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome. Good luck Andy and happy reading.

OriginalWacky- I've read a couple of your list (Coren and Pitcairn). Good books!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nutrition (click on "Books"): Individualized Nutrition For Your Dogs


----------



## charlie12125 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! Great list I've got going!

-Andy


----------

